
A GPT-2 model that generates Matt Levine columns - eastbayjake
https://www.philma.me/projects/everything-is-securities-fraud
======
eastbayjake
Matt cited this paragraph as one he particularly liked:

> If you are a sophisticated financial adviser with some work to do, you want
> to get paid a lot of money to do a lot of work. If you are a novice adviser,
> you want to get paid a little money not to do much work. The thing is, the
> work is boring and repetitive and boring. It is not what you would call fun,
> or fun-y if you were objectively beautiful. And the pay is not that great.
> So you might just decide to automate it.

